
Ask HN: How to stay fit? - snowse
As software developers we sit many hours at a desk. How do you stay slim&#x2F;fit?
======
mindcrime
For me, it's mainly about eating healthy and lots of bike riding. I had a
heart attack last year, so I've been really focused on this stuff for the past
year. I've recently decided to adopt a ketogenic diet (although I did break it
earlier today). I started back doing a lot of bike riding again earlier this
year, mostly mountain biking up until I fell and tore my rotator cuff. After
that, I switched to mostly road biking until I have the surgery to get my
shoulder fixed.

The big breakthrough for me was when I decided to start biking to work a
couple of days a week. It's a 12 mile ride (one way) so the days I ride I get
a pretty good workout in. My goal is to eventually reach a point where I'm
doing that 3 days a week pretty consistently. That'll put me right around 75
miles a week, plus any other random riding I do.

Next year, after my shoulder is healed, I'll start backing with mountain
biking and MTB racing again. I did one 6 hour MTB endurance race this year,
but missed the rest of the season due to the shoulder injury.

------
base2
I train Jujitsu and I also sit a a lot. One of the things that can make it a
little harder to stay fit is muscle imbalances that can occur from constant
sitting.

If your posture is out of balance it might be a little harder to keep an
exercise routine if your body doesn't feel right.

[http://breakingmuscle.com/brazilian-jiu-jitsu/it-s-all-in-
th...](http://breakingmuscle.com/brazilian-jiu-jitsu/it-s-all-in-the-hips-hip-
care-101-for-bjj-practitioners)

[https://www.defrancostraining.com/joe-ds-
qlimber-11q-flexibi...](https://www.defrancostraining.com/joe-ds-
qlimber-11q-flexibility-routine/)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3B-3Khbht5s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3B-3Khbht5s)

I'm in really good shape but if I don't stay stretched out and limber all of
that goes out the window. I would say a good start to staying fit is
minimizing the determent that siting does on the body.

------
gjmulhol
Set a performance goal. Don't focus on weight loss, focus on finishing a half
marathon, swimming a mile, or something else you might like to do. Then set up
a training plan 3-5 days a week and keep a calendar where you get to cross off
every day where you follow through (off days are freebies). Don't Break the
Chain: [https://www.writersstore.com/dont-break-the-chain-jerry-
sein...](https://www.writersstore.com/dont-break-the-chain-jerry-seinfeld/)

~~~
edwardm
I agree. Signing up for a race motivated me to train. I hated running. The
first part was the hardest, but I learned to love it. My garmin device and
online tracking has made it quite a fun and rewarding experience.

------
byoung2
I've lost 50 pounds in 2 years. The first 30 I did with diet alone in a year.
I started by cutting out alcohol, pizza, and fast food. The last 20 I lost
with exercise. I hired a personal trainer and trained twice a week and worked
out an additional 3 days a week on my own.

------
davelnewton
Eat real food, and exercise.

Not exactly rocket science.

~~~
base2
How to program: Just pick up a keyboard and start pressing keys? Not exactly
rocket science either since, you know everything that isn't rocket science
isn't rocket science...I think.

~~~
davelnewton
Nope, that's not how you program. But what I said _is_ how to stay in shape.
Which is the confusing part? What constitutes "real food"? What are
appropriate exercises? A half-hour on Google should clear that up real quick
for you.

Not a great analogy, really.

------
throwaway_ghj
Nike+ app. Use the built in coach (training programme). Half-marathon
training, thoroughly recommended.

Don't eat junk food too.

